# Lightweight 17X8 5X112 Wheels for Autox/Track?



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...Year=2014&autoModClar=With+Rubber+Valve+Stems

Is the Kosei K5R the only option?

It's 17X8 +45 and 16.8 pounds. Nothing on TR's site comes close. $189/wheel isn't bad considering but more than I'd like.

I also already have this wheel in gray 15X8 +20 and it's sister K8R in silver so I'm looking for something else.

Any recommendations? This is for a 2014 Jetta 1.8T. I actually prefer stock looking wheels as I'd like to take this to Sebring Raceway and Homestead Speedway and say that it's a rental.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The Koseis are a solid option.

You could also do TRMotorsport FF10s, which weigh the same 16.8 lbs and are $20 a piece cheaper. That brand is popular among Miatas.

They're slightly heavier at 18.6 lbs, but Enkei TS9s are another option, and about the same price.

And if you're willing to budge on width, Enkei RPF1s come in 17x7.5 and are the lightest of any of these at 15.2 lbs, but they're also the most expensive at $229 each.


----------



## odessa.filez (Jul 31, 2016)

I've poking around looking at lighweight wheels. I believe neuspeed makes a 17x8 that weighs 17lbs.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

odessa.filez said:


> I've poking around looking at lighweight wheels. I believe neuspeed makes a 17x8 that weighs 17lbs.


Oh, I forgot about the RSe05s. I have a friend with those on his Mk6 GTI and they are awesome. Even more than the RPF1s at $269 each though.


----------

